# Tiny House



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 26, 2014)

Watching the documentary on Netflix about building a tiny home conjured up many memories of my time during the 'hippy' movement in the 60's and 70's.  Older wiser now I wondered why they didn't just buy them a decent used trailer and pickup to pull it for about half the money and non of the work involved.  They spent $26,000 and a year of their time creating a 6 X 16 foot mobil home that looks alot like my storage shed.  Casually looking on Craigslist I found a really nice 26 ft fully self contained travel trailer for $6,995 and a later model pickup for $8,995/w camper shell.  Also, looking on Amazon you can buy a complete portable solar system for around $1,000.  Total estimated costs is $17,000.  Youth has their ideals but age has reality.


----------



## Ina (Jun 26, 2014)

Son, Some people just want something interesting to do. I like to do crafts and sewing cowboy shirt, among many other things I do to keep busy. Although you can generally get those things cheaper at Wal-Mart. :wave:


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 26, 2014)

Ina, point well taken and agree.  I would have jumped at the chance back in my 20's/30's but because of age/physical ability I remember the sage advice from Dirty Harry, 'A man's got to know his limitations'.   I still carve walking sticks to give away and offer advice for computer issues but those back breaking tasks are just memories.  Time is another commodity that I value, so spending 12-15 months to create a living space when it would be cheaper and faster to look into buying used.


----------



## Ina (Jun 26, 2014)

Son, I  get you, I too don't do what I could as a younger person. I give my western shirts to members of my family that like to go out country dancing. I too like to make canes. I use Crape Mertle (sp), it's strong with just a little flex. Those I give to the VA for vets that can't afford to buy one.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 27, 2014)

I would love to exchange my house for a tiny house.  The bigger it is the more junk people haul in the harder it is to clean


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 27, 2014)

I stopped in Vegas at the 'Pawn Stars' location, disappointed in not seeing any of the 'stars'.  Gave up watching the reality shows opting for Netflix.  I can remember watching a reality show about a young farm family struggling with finances and normal family problems years ago.  It was like watching paint dry, why I continued to watch was beyond me.  Needless to say it is no different than watching any of the newer staged, ones today.  Because of my loss in hearing watching Netflix's foreign movies with sub-titles has become my newest 'entertainment'.  At least most of them are not in the reality class yet, and it gives me a larger list to choose from.  I try to avoid the Bollywood productions, too much singing and dancing.  

The reason I watched "Tiny House' was two fold I have some acreage near a body of water that has had no improvements in the 10 years I've owned it and my youngest daughter had shown interest in the subject but can't see her, her spouse and their 4 rowdy kids living out of a small wooden box.  Also, it was less than a hour and I had nothing to do while we were eating our tuna sandwich during a rainstorm.  Both the wife and I watch youTube for visual instructions to do a task or watch them for travel ideas, many of the other subjects are better than the commercial versions.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 27, 2014)

True, but while watching the foreign productions I'm pretending to learn French, Japanese, Chinese, German, Arabic, Italian, Swedish, Greek, and a smathering of Swahili along with others.


----------

